# New Guy Here, This Is My Sb Lathe



## pythonwill (Mar 24, 2016)

I just aquired a SB from my dad, it seems to be in pretty good shape (after a ton of cleaning) Ser.# is 48546 NAR10, does anyone know what year it was made?


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't know what year it was made, but I do know that it is a very nice model A.


----------



## aametalmaster (Mar 24, 2016)

1961...Bob


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 24, 2016)

That machine is sweet.!


----------



## pythonwill (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks guys! i thought it was in pretty good shape for the most part, im thinking about tearing it down and doing a thorough cleaning on it and see if there is anything inside that needs attention 
And Thank Bob for the date on it. I thought it was older then that (going by what dad said)


----------



## pythonwill (Mar 24, 2016)

here are a couple more pics








and some tooling


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 25, 2016)

great idea for organising tooling on the peg board too, I'm going to shamelessly copy that


----------



## dlane (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice lathe, might want to cover the motor wiring


----------



## pythonwill (Mar 25, 2016)

dlane said:


> Nice lathe, might want to cover the motor wiring



Yes I agree, when I got it the thing was full of all kinds of metal shavings. I still dont have it wired in yet, I dont have a nice shop, i just have a small shed and dont have 220 wired in yet.


----------



## ch2co (Mar 25, 2016)

Drool!  I have room for it!

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 26, 2016)

Congrats on the 9A! I said it was sweet but i did not take into account the taper attachment,
threading dial, micro stop, steadys, centers and all the other original parts i will never be able to afford.
The added safety provided by the belt guard is nice but with the factory motor cover...
Super sweet. The motor may have 110/220?
If your dad had the original parts book that shipped with the lathe could you please post the Parts list # for me?
The # will be in the top right corner of the booklet.
Here is some PDFs you might be able to use before the cleaning.
IMHO save the "teardown" until after you have test driven it a few times.
(after all, you are missing the tail stock oil dauber!)
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/reso...-planning-and-specifications-manual-pdf.2883/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/search/2927960/?q=tm9-3416&o=relevance


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice lathe, but I'm really impressed by the designer shop wallpaper. Mike


----------



## pythonwill (Mar 26, 2016)

LOL!! I have never really noticed that before, I might just have to put up some more peg board


----------



## pythonwill (Mar 26, 2016)

The Motor is a 3/4 HP 110/220, im going to have it wired to 220 when I get it done. I do have the original parts book somewhere but I havent found it yet. I do know its here some place. My dad gave me several boxes of bullet reloading books among other things and i cant find it. Thanks for the links!!




LucknowKen said:


> Congrats on the 9A! I said it was sweet but i did not take into account the taper attachment,
> threading dial, micro stop, steadys, centers and all the other original parts i will never be able to afford.
> The added safety provided by the belt guard is nice but with the factory motor cover...
> Super sweet. The motor may have 110/220?
> ...


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 26, 2016)

The Parts List # is no longer needed thanks.
LK
http://www.southbendlathe.com/products/catalog-numbers/9-inch-lathes


----------



## pythonwill (Mar 31, 2016)

well i started cleaning it up a bit and painted a couple parts. the only thing i have found wrong so far was the bolt that tightens the saddle to the ways was broken and that was an easy fix.




the rest of it seems ok except im gonna have to get one of those rebuild kits to replace the felt, i didnt see any at all in the carriage, maybe i just didnt dig deep enough. probably wouldnt hurt to get them replaced anyway.

here is what she is looking like now







I even gave the light a little makeover too


----------



## Andre (Mar 31, 2016)

That lathe sure cleaned up beautifully. Looks like it's ready for another lifetime of service.

Is that lamp original from SB? Did they offer a work lamp for their machines?


----------



## pythonwill (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks


Andre said:


> Is that lamp original from SB? Did they offer a work lamp for their machines?




I really dont know if its an original, it just came with the lathe when dad gave it to me.


----------



## pythonwill (Mar 31, 2016)

I also found another thing wrong today.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 31, 2016)

Well that lathe sure cleaned up nice. The follower looks unused.
Very, very nice. You are a lucky fellow. 
The broken tooth on the back gears can be repaired, but it will probably work well enough as is.
The other members know more than i do by a mile, but it should be repairable by brazing and filing.
Perhaps someone tried to engage the back gear while the spindle was turning.
Cool pictures of a great machine. Thanks for sharing.
Lken


----------



## martik777 (Apr 5, 2016)

Drill and tap the base of that broken tooth for 3 10-32 screws, loctite them in and file to the tooth profile. I repaired 7 broken teeth that way and they have been good for years.


----------



## pythonwill (Apr 6, 2016)

martik777 said:


> Drill and tap the base of that broken tooth for 3 10-32 screws, loctite them in and file to the tooth profile. I repaired 7 broken teeth that way and they have been good for years.



im going to just leave it for now, I will replace it when I have a little more $$ to spend.


I just bought a rebuild kit with all the felt and gaskets off ebay. then I will start going through things a little deeper. hope it looks as good on the inside as it does on the outside.


----------



## pythonwill (Apr 14, 2016)

so after tearing down my machine i have found that the counter shaft is toast. there was no felt in the slots and the end by the pulley is really torn up. any suggestions?
 I was thinking on trying to bore it out and make a new shaft for it but I don't know
the pic doesn't really show how bad it is




other then that its looking good


Before



After


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey PW: the lathe is looking good. The counter shaft, not so much.
Unfortunately you need it to work one more time to make a new shaft.
How are the journals on the casting? I just had this same issue. I was surprised that there were no bushings in the counter shaft casting and that the shaft was already stepped smaller for the big pulley. In the end, i sweat a bushing onto the counter shaft and turned it down to the very slightly worn journal dimension. Also i could not find the recommended (real wool) felt material up here so i had to improvise on that as well. Not the best fix from what i have read, but mine now runs smooth and quiet. I have also just recently had my QCGB off for inspection.
On another note, did you find any bad teeth in the QCGB?


----------



## pythonwill (Apr 14, 2016)

The casting is pretty bad too, i was thinking about boring it out and making a bushing or maybe just buying a new one on Ebay,but don't really have the money at this time. 
All the gears in the QCGB were in great shape, just very dirty, lots of brass shavings all thru this machine. that's what my dad mostly did with it. 
I just got done replacing all the felt in the whole machine.


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 14, 2016)

Afaik boring the casting for a new bushing and a new shaft is the preferred fix.
The casting for my lathe was worn as well. I could not have it reamed so i turned the shaft bushing to suit. Again not a perfect fix but darn close.


----------



## Surprman (Apr 15, 2016)

Will,

Nice job with the lathe (they are great machines).  While the first priority is your countershaft, I noticed that you replaced the carriage hold-down bolt with a hex head.  While that fix is functional,  you will eventually want to buy (or make) a bolt with a square head like the original.  You will realize why when you have to try to keep track of multiple wrenches during jobs.  (I had an Allen head on my micrometer stop and it was a huge hassle until I made a new one to work with the standard SB box head wrench.)  I can only imagine it will be worse with the carriage hold-down bolt since I use that all the time.  Keeping track of that one single wrench is hard enough!

Have fun!
Rick


----------



## pythonwill (Apr 15, 2016)

Surprman said:


> Will,
> 
> Nice job with the lathe (they are great machines).  While the first priority is your countershaft, I noticed that you replaced the carriage hold-down bolt with a hex head.  While that fix is functional,  you will eventually want to buy (or make) a bolt with a square head like the original.  You will realize why when you have to try to keep track of multiple wrenches during jobs.  (I had an Allen head on my micrometer stop and it was a huge hassle until I made a new one to work with the standard SB box head wrench.)  I can only imagine it will be worse with the carriage hold-down bolt since I use that all the time.  Keeping track of that one single wrench is hard enough!
> 
> ...



Yes Rick, _I agree. I am looking for a couple of those bolts, my follower also needs them. I used the broken one on one side but the other is a hex head too. They aren't easy to find_


----------



## pythonwill (Apr 29, 2016)

Well i must have done a good job on the lathe, I had my dad over yesterday and he got his first look at it since the work was done to it. well he got quite and when he turned around he was all puddled up and said "It looks like its brand new" I knew he loved it but I guess I didn't know just how much it meant to him. I am now beginning to see just how fortunate I am to have him for my father.
 It turns out he has been using this machine for longer then I knew. He bought it from his employer Tri Met, (Our local public transit) about 30 years ago.  B*efore that he used it at work for about ten years before he bought it, I guess its one of them family to him. I just wish I had a son to pass it on too when im done with it.*


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 29, 2016)

I would have thought you lucked out on getting those machines.
Seems like the real lucky one was your father.
I am away from my lathe so i can not measure the follower bolts but:


----------



## Surprman (Jun 24, 2016)

pythonwill said:


> Yes Rick, _I agree. I am looking for a couple of those bolts, my follower also needs them. I used the broken one on one side but the other is a hex head too. They aren't easy to find_



Will - I made one for mine.  It is a good little project that pays off every time you use the lathe.


----------

